# Any test e cycle pics (before/after)



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Any before/after pics for a simple test e course? need some inspiration for what i could gain!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

not great pics mate.

before










after 12 week cycle of test e and dbol


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

search the web for Test E results 

If its your first cycle you can easily put on 10lbs of lean muscles, get some AI so you dont get bloated with water.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys

woodgates - it's a little hard to tell from the angle looks like your arms & shoulders really gained some!

Mr White - thanks for the confidence! 10lbs will be great. I've done a hell of a lot of research. It just seems people don't post many pics from a first test e cycle. So come one, come all, woodgates has started the ball!


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

My first cycle 15st to 17st @ 6"3.

I was always around 16st but I slimmed down to 15st before I started bulking so iv lost a lot of muscle too, but it went back on really quickly once I started bulking up again .

The two pictures are 4 months apart.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm on a test e cycle atm but on phone so don't have a link to my log.

I have progress on page one.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

musio said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> woodgates - it's a little hard to tell from the angle looks like your arms & shoulders really gained some!
> 
> i put on just under 2 stone mate arms went fro 14" to 16" chest went from 37" to 41" :thumb:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Big-Mac, big happy meal definition in those pics. That's my plan too, thanks for the contribution.

I feel this could be the makings of a sticky!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/137133-yet-another-test-dbol-cycle-log.html

Here is the link.

Around 7kg so far.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

musio said:


> Big-Mac, big happy meal definition in those pics. That's my plan too, thanks for the contribution.
> 
> I feel this could be the makings of a sticky!


Already a sticky http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86573-pictures-before-you-ever-juiced-now-you-have-juiced.html


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Brilliant! Will be going through that one!


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

Big-Mac said:


> My first cycle 15st to 17st @ 6"3.
> 
> I was always around 16st but I slimmed down to 15st before I started bulking so iv lost a lot of muscle too, but it went back on really quickly once I started bulking up again .
> 
> The two pictures are 4 months apart.


massive improvment there like.... looking well mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

musio said:


> Brilliant! Will be going through that one!


This was my entry http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86573-pictures-before-you-ever-juiced-now-you-have-juiced-22.html#post1595511


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

i wonder whats going on in here thats my old journal, bump that up and youll see a great gains thou i ****ed up after it


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ time diference?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

anymore guys?


----------

